# Lulabelle FF Freshened 7 days early 1 dead - 2 ok- questions



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

My Lulabelle's doing great, I'm so excited!!
Started to loose some plug around day 122, ligs still hard but starting to sink in around tail head.
She's a pig though! She's yelling at me whenever the hay gets low, or she wants her evening snack!!
So today I notice she seems a little less wide, I'm guessing she may have dropped just a little bit  Hopefully with at least 1 :kidred: 

Her udder is beautiful I can't wait to shave her. I bought a razor, but it's rainy on my day off... go figure. Her teats poke out a little more to the sides, but she hasn't filled yet, we'll see... but right now I am very pleased.

I may be posting a pic, if it goes. I tried for 30 minutes to get an udder pic, she kept trying to eat my phone!! :GAAH:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) Day 132*

OK
I'm going to stomp my computer to bits trying to post pictures... so my goat has no face just an udder for now.
And of course her lopsided udder pic at that!
Going to sloooowly walk away from the computer, I'll post better pics when I'm calmer!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) Day 132*

oh it looks like a very nice udder! I would be pleased so far


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) FF Day 132*

Let's try again...


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) Day 132*

She looks great! Is she a first freshener?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) Day 132*

I can't even see the whole goat and I love her colors.  Chamoisee, gold and white and buckskin with heavy white are all tied as favorite colors for me. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) Day 132*

Very nice Doe...she is coming along nicely... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) Day 132*

Thanks guys  She is a FF!!
Caryn


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) FF Day 132*

Very nice looking udder... I have to tell you about my first doe who kidded as a FF a couple of months ago.. I was SO proud of her udder before she kidded, then she had one buck and a stillborn doe, so that little guy just liked one side! I've been milking since the end of February and she is STILL really lopsided! Oh well, I'm putting all my hopes on her 2nd freshening now... ha ha ha I have another doe FF who is due in one more month... hope springs eternal!
Good luck with your pretty girl!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) FF Day 132*

Looks like a nice udder coming along. Keep us posted on her progress! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) FF Day 132*

She's looking great! I was concerned when my FF Penny started to fill her udder 2 weeks before she delivered, it was lopsided looking and the left was noticeably fuller, I was hoping she'd even out. It seemed that the right caught up a few days before she delivered so I don't think your pretty girl will fill up to be lopsided


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) FF Day 132*

And a face  Chillin' with my peeps


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) FF Day 132*

Lulabelle is now on day 142 and... nothing! sigh.

Actually I'm almost all the way aroung her tail head, so I guess that's changing. 
Her udder seems to look looser and hanging a bit lower. I'm guessing that's normal for milk to come in?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) FF Now on day 142*

Great pic with the chicks.. what a docile goat! She looks terrific!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Lulabelle (MDDreamcatcher's Ivy) FF Now on day 142*

Waiting for the kiddos is hard. :wink:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle FF Freshened 7 days early 1 dead - 2 ok- quest*

Are the babies only supposed to eat for a few seconds at a time?


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle FF Freshened 7 days early 1 dead - 2 ok- quest*

I was at work and missed the whole darn thing!!
Think it was about 6 hour ago, they will eat, but just twice each then go lay back down.
Should they sleep a lot?
LOL I sound so clueless right now...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Lulabelle FF Freshened 7 days early 1 dead - 2 ok- quest*

Sometimes they seat for short periods and do sleep a lot.

Just make sure that they are getting milk by squeezing her teat to make sure its not plugged and there is milk coming out.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle FF Freshened 7 days early 1 dead - 2 ok- quest*

Thanks. Milks coming out easy, they're moving around well.
Mom' panting a bit, but eating drinking well.
1 boy and girl lived. The one that died was beautiful, confetti colored and a doeling... sigh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lulabelle FF Freshened 7 days early 1 dead - 2 ok- quest*

Congrats.... :thumb:

Panting?
I'd go in and check to see if anymore are in there....unless she has her afterbirth hanging or has already dropped it.....


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle FF Freshened 7 days early 1 dead - 2 ok- quest*

I checked, afterbirth was hanging and fell. Now she's streaming slime (mucusy). Normal?
She's calming down and doting all over the 2 now.
Thanks for answering my silly questions


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Lulabelle FF Freshened 7 days early 1 dead - 2 ok- quest*

I'm sorry that one did not make it. But, I am glad everyone esle is doing fine!

Pics?????


----------

